# Cube glass vase?



## Gary Nelson (13 Jun 2013)

Hi all, I am looking to have a go at doing a Wabi Kusa on the cheap and I have been looking for a cube glass vase... ideally 8" square. Has any one come across any in any stores that seem a good bargain? or can anyone point me in the right direction?

I have a clip on LED light from a old fluval nano tank that I will be using... just need that main part now


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Jun 2013)

Im not sure about cheap or glass  but here

Retail Displays - Square Containers - Plastic Online Ltd | Online Shop


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Jun 2013)

Or here
Glass Cubes - Easy Florist Supplies - foam, cellophane, ribbons, silk flowers, glass vases, wedding accessories and much more


----------



## Gary Nelson (13 Jun 2013)

Big clown said:


> Or here
> Glass Cubes - Easy Florist Supplies - foam, cellophane, ribbons, silk flowers, glass vases, wedding accessories and much more


 

Nice one.... they look OK - thanks


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Jun 2013)

Get yourself to either IKEA or Sainsburys. They have some glass cubes in stock at present.


----------

